# Type the person above you based on their Zodiac sing (sun sing)



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

well I am a cancerian


----------



## mrfe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi. I'm a Virgo, You are a Cancerian. We can be friends. lol

You know how to cook.
You are caring and sensitive.
You fall in love quite a lot. 
You are well mannered and well behaved.
You are a social person.

Can't think more than that


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

mrfe said:


> Hi. I'm a Virgo, You are a Cancerian. We can be friends. lol
> 
> You know how to cook.
> You are caring and sensitive.
> ...


well my venus is in leo soo falling in love is not that easy ( all the other thing are correct)

and I love virgo my AC is virgo

we can be friends if you want to


----------



## mrfe (Mar 4, 2018)

ok, lets be forum friends


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I am a Virgo. The stereotypes of a Virgo seem to suggest high Si and judging scores (XSXJ). Virgos are also stereotyped as being introverted, so an ISXJ type would fit that stereotype. I’d say that ISTJ fits the stereotypical vibe of Virgo: detail-oriented, practical, reliable, and logical.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a Phil. Phil's get along with all types c:


----------

